# тут



## pimlicodude

From Solzhenitsyn:


> Тут было и начатое ещё в 1913 «дело дантистов», большей частью евреев, «образовалась целая фабрика зубоврачебных дипломов», которые наводнили Москву, – а с ними получали тут поселение, не подвергаясь военной службе.


получали тут поселение - does тут here mean "in this place, in Moscow"? Or does it mean тут же, "right away"?


----------



## Awwal12

pimlicodude said:


> получали тут поселение - does тут here mean "in this place, in Moscow"?


Yes, it seems so.


pimlicodude said:


> Or does it mean тут же, "right away"?


No. As far as temporal meanings are concerned, "тут" may potentially mean "then" ("at the moment in question", typically introducing some new, often unexpected events into the discourse), but it never means "right away".


----------



## nizzebro

"Тут же" gives that "right away" sense - precisely because of the emphasizing particle, which creates a kind of duplication as "being on the same spot" -> "right (in) here/there" -> "immediately". (However, 'здесь же' is locative only). The single "тут", as Awwal noted, is solely "here", so in the temporal sense it can produce only "(and) here, ..." -> "(and) then,...".


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> Or does it mean тут же, "right away"?


”Right away” would be «тут же».


----------



## pimlicodude

I've just come across this in Solzhenitsyn:


> И вот, когда главные думские ораторы что-то ушли в буфет или на квартиры уехали, в зале сидела лишь половина смирных депутатов, сумел добраться до трибуны и вятский крестьянин Тарасов, кого никогда тут и не услышишь


Тарасов, кого никогда тут и не услышишь: does this тут mean "nowadays". I think this may mean "Tarasov who you will never hear anything about nowadays". Right?


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> I've just come across this in Solzhenitsyn:
> 
> Тарасов, кого никогда тут и не услышишь: does this тут mean "nowadays". I think this may mean "Tarasov who you will never hear anything about nowadays". Right?


No. «Тут» means contextually “here” in this phrase.
"Tarasov who you would never hear here".


----------



## pimlicodude

Rosett said:


> No. «Тут» means contextually “here” in this phrase.


But then the whole sentence doesn't make sense. If "here" means "in Solzhenitsyn's book", well, we do hear of this man there. This is the whole context:


> Весной 1916 прения по еврейскому вопросу были остановлены как вызывающие нежелательное возбуждение в обществе. Но к теме национальностей свернула и поправка закона о волостном земстве. Впервые создаваемое волостное земство обсуждалось зимой с 1916 на 1917, в последние думские месяцы. И вот, когда главные думские ораторы что-то ушли в буфет или на квартиры уехали, в зале сидела лишь половина смирных депутатов, сумел добраться до трибуны и вятский крестьянин Тарасов, кого никогда тут и не услышишь. И робко пробирался к сути так: Например, поправка к закону «принимает всех, и евреев, скажу, и немцев – кто бы ни приехал в нашу волость. Так что этим какое право предоставляется?… Эти лица, приписавшиеся [к волости]… они ведь то место займут, а крестьяне остаются совершенно без всякого внимания… Если будет председателем волостной земской управы еврей, а его супруга делопроизводителем или секретарём, так что это, крестьянам дают право?… Что же будет, где будут крестьяне?… Вот, наши доблестные воины вернутся и какие будут им права предоставлены? Стоять на задней линии; а как во время войны – так на передовых позициях крестьяне-то все в серых шинелях… Не вносите вы таких поправок, которые совершенно противоречат быту практической крестьянской жизни, а именно, не давайте права участия в выборах в волостном земском самоуправлении евреям и немцам, ибо таковые народности, они не принесут не только какой-либо пользы населению, а громаднейший вред, и беспорядки будут чинимы в стране. Мы, крестьяне, не поддадимся этим национальностям».


What does кого никогда тут и не услышишь mean in this context?


----------



## nizzebro

Tarasov was the one who was never ever seen speaking at that particular place (literally "whom you would never hear there" - I'm having trouble  building a natural English counterpart). As there is immersion onto the events, it is "here".

Тут is temporal only when there is connection of events - " и тут он упал", "тут я заметил вход".


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> But then the whole sentence doesn't make sense. If "here" means "in Solzhenitsyn's book", well, we do hear of this man there. This is the whole context:
> 
> What does кого никогда тут и не услышишь mean in this context?


Крестьянин Тарасов - избранный член Думы, но он никогда раньше не добирался до трибуны и не выступал вообще. Его в Думе не было слышно до этого момента.


----------



## Awwal12

nizzebro said:


> Tarasov was the one who was never ever seen speaking at that particular place (literally "whom you would never hear there" - I'm having trouble building a natural English counterpart).


Yes.  In English the default, unmarked spatial deictics are distal (that, there), in Russian they're proximal (этот, тут).


----------



## pimlicodude

nizzebro said:


> Tarasov was the one who was never ever seen speaking at that particular place (literally "whom you would never hear there" - I'm having trouble  building a natural English counterpart). As there is immersion onto the events, it is "here".


I see. Strange to see that it is future perfective in Russian, and seems to be past tense/imperfect in English.


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> I see. Strange to see that the it is future perfective in Russian, and seems to be past tense/imperfect in English.


It’s a phrase in Future Tense that takes 2nd person for the subject.


----------



## Awwal12

pimlicodude said:


> Strange to see that the it is future perfective in Russian


It stands out a bit in the Russian text as well. The precise usage, however, is the future perfective _of habitual absenсe_ (его тут не услышишь < его тут невозможно услышать < он тут обычно не говорит).


----------



## pimlicodude

Rosett said:


> It’s a phrase in Future Tense that takes 2nd person for the subject.


Yes, but I note that it doesn't seem future to an English speaker. Maybe it is future if you place yourself in the situation, and that is the perspective Russian speakers see it from.


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> Yes, but I note that it doesn't seem future to an English speaker. Maybe it is future if you place yourself in the situation, and that is the perspective Russian speakers see it from.


Yes, this is a feature of Future Tense in the Russian grammar.


----------



## nizzebro

It is a kind of "potential"  construction, and it does not depend on time frames.
"Автомобиль у нас в деревне не часто увидишь"
"Трамвая на этой остановке никогда не дождёшься"

The latter shows that "never" is exaggeration as such.


----------



## Awwal12

pimlicodude said:


> Maybe it is future if you place yourself in the situation


Here it's just tense-indifferent, anyway, describing some general state of affairs.


----------



## pimlicodude

nizzebro said:


> It is a kind of "potential" negative construction, and it does not depend on time frames.
> "Автомобиль у нас в деревне не часто увидишь"
> "Трамвая на этой остановке никогда не дождёшься"
> 
> The latter shows that "never" is exaggeration as such.


Yes, but your examples are of someone speaking in the present and then using this weird habitual future. 
But the original passage isn't of someone speaking in the present, but of someone located in 1916. I see now how Russian handles this, but can you see the non-intuitive nature of this to an English speaker?


----------



## nizzebro

The whole clause is an attribute of that person - no matter, now or in the past. He is a guy of that kind.
In Russian, immersion matters; the original narrative provides it, so that guy's characteristic appears bound to the time of the events.


----------



## Awwal12

pimlicodude said:


> Yes, but your examples are of someone speaking in the present and then using this weird habitual future.


Because it also describes the present situation.  Compare that, for example, to "а барыня как закричит", which describes an event in the past (!).


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> But the original passage isn't of someone speaking in the present, but of someone located in 1916. I see now how Russian handles this, but can you see the non-intuitive nature of this to an English speaker?


This feature of Future Tense has no temporal assignment.


----------



## nizzebro

It is in a future form as it is a a sort of suggestion like "whatever happens" - where the related action goes after that (that might happen) - so it is a  future one in the sequence within that imagery.
"Хоть пой, хоть танцуй - водки они не нальют."


----------

